# Fulltone 69 Fuzz. The best Overdrive I have every played!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This isn't a honeymoon post. I've had this pedal for quite sometime.

The 69 is just an amazing freakin OD pedal; possibly the best I have played. I don't use the pedal for the "Hendrix full on fuzz thing" because I don't have any use for that type of sound. However, I keep the bias between noon and 2 o'clock and the fuzz at about 3-5 o'clock and it is just heaven. Using my guitar's volume, I can vary the amount of fuzz/dirt.

Great organic tones that blend perfectly with a DLS (low volume) or a cranked up amp. I only wish it had the Analogman internal limiter that he puts in some of his fuzz faces (can leave you guitar's volume alone in a "set and forget" manner) because sometimes when I turn the 69 off my volume is rolled down too much (VERY small gripe).

It's an amazing all out fuzz in its own right but I just don't use that sound very often (I use my Soul Bender when I want thick, tight fuzz!). I just want to boost its status as an OD since a lot of guys probably wouldn't go here looking for overdrive.

Seriously, check one of these out. A true keeper.

TG


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey TG

I have been following your 69 love over on TGP. I have the 70 and it is a keeper for me but I am a relative neophyte when it comes to fuzz.

I love the 70 but it gets a little to trebly, biting and ragged at times and the bass tones can get splatty. Still, a great pedal that made my Muff expendable.

I do believe you have/had both and I would really like to get your opinion on why the 69 is better for you or what you like better about it.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

JMann said:


> I love the 70 but it gets a little to trebly, biting and ragged at times and the bass tones can get splatty.
> 
> I do believe you have/had both and I would really like to get your opinion on why the 69 is better for you or what you like better about it.


Both are really great pedals. First things first, have you tried changing the internal trimmer in your 70? It can really make a different in the overall sound and feel of the pedal (just must sure the original setting is marked; it should be).

The 70 is simply more aggressive and biting. It will cut more in a live setting and the silicon trannies are less temperamental than the GE. That said, I could dial in my old 70 to be fairly close to the 69; close enough that I sold the 70 . . .

The 69 is a bit more "organic" sounding and can be set to sound more like part of your amp rather than a, "HEY, I JUST TURNED ON A PEDAL!" LOL! The real reason I kept the 69 over the 70 is because I like the 69 as an overdrive (very mild fuzz) and the 70 cannot do this particular sound as well. The 69 also clean ups a bit better with the guitar volume.

If I used fuzz faces as a straight up fuzz I would have been happy with either. The 70 has some extra zip that I felt wasn't necessary with my alnico speaker (which already has the bright top end) but it sounds really great through other speakers/amps and some may prefer it. Put it this way, I sold my 70 to Keto with the express understanding that if he moves it I get first dibs!  Yep, I have a problem 

Long story short, depending on how you use your 70, you may or may not like the 69 better. I would play around with the internal trimmer first before doing anything else.

Good luck, and let me know how it goes.

TG


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I use my Electro Harmonix tri-angle big muff for overdrive. Last night I was experimenting with an Aria parametric EQ pedal after it. Actually the Big muff didnt need it but it helped some of my other fuzz pedals, like my retroman nu fuzz and a cheap Danelctro cool vibe fuzz.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a bit of a Fuzz addict myself and have gone through quite a few. Never a 69 though. I do have a 70 but Ihave to check the trim pots to see if they were changed by the previous owner because my newly acquired 70 sounds nothing like my old one (wish I hadn't sold it!)

One fuzz that I am really impressed with is the Swollen Pickle reissue. Massive wall of articulate fuzz if you want it. Just have to experiment now with the low gain/od applications.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

TG

Thanks for your take on the differences. I have already discovered the internal trimmer and it is the main reason why I have not given up on the 70. I am happy with the overall sound and vibe this thing gives off but my fuzz itch is getting larger with the more I read and hear and the 69 seems like maybe a next try for me.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> One fuzz that I am really impressed with is the Swollen Pickle reissue. Massive wall of articulate fuzz if you want it. Just have to experiment now with the low gain/od applications.


While I was a Keto's house selling him my 70s fuzz I happened to try out his Swollen Pickle Reissue. I loved that ultra thick sustains WITH ARTICULATION! Long story short, the one that was for sale here is now on its way to me!  I was using my 70 for a thicker more sustained lead tone, but want to try out the SP. Only fear is that is will be too close to my Soul Bender.

Ugh, I'm hopeless (or helpless?)

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

JMann said:


> TG
> 
> Thanks for your take on the differences. I have already discovered the internal trimmer and it is the main reason why I have not given up on the 70. I am happy with the overall sound and vibe this thing gives off but my fuzz itch is getting larger with the more I read and hear and the 69 seems like maybe a next try for me.
> 
> ...


No problem, and thanks for the "thanks"!

If you don't like the 69 you can easily flip it without losing money. It's really a no risk purchase and can only have an upside.

TG


----------

